# Just starting to learn blindfold solving



## rubiknewbie (Jan 25, 2010)

I just started to read up on BLD methods on Macky's site.

Is there a recommended path for a beginner to learn BLD? What is the most commonly used method 
nowadays for execution stage?


----------



## KConny (Jan 25, 2010)

http://solvethecube.110mb.com/blindfold.html

Start with that and you will get the basic concepts. Later on it will be easy to grasp M2.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

KConny said:


> http://solvethecube.110mb.com/blindfold.html
> 
> Start with that and you will get the basic concepts. Later on it will be easy to grasp M2.



Perfect. I learnt from that site.


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 25, 2010)

Agree, that's the easiest way and best site I know of.

And what I found is easist is to give each sticker a letter, and using Loci.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 1, 2010)

Ok learning from the site now.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 3, 2010)

I read through the example and sort of understood it. So this is the classic Pochmann method. 

I also found some seemingly popular methods in some threads, like BH, M2, etc. Is there a collection of tutorials for all these methods? Any other popular methods and recommendations for edge/corners?

So far, we have:

Classic Pochmann:
http://solvethecube.110mb.com/blindfold.html

BH method:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12268

3OP method:
http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/3OP_guide.html

M2 method:
http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/M2_guide.html


----------



## Sakarie (Feb 3, 2010)

I recommend that you learn Classic Pochmann first, and afterwards look into what method you may advance to. M2 is possible to start with, but not recommended (by me).


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 9, 2010)

I have chosen to pursue M2 edges/classic Pochmann corners using Eric Limeback's tutorials for now.


----------



## ribonzz (Feb 17, 2010)

I heard that blindfold are the most hard way of cubing and need to memorize many steps, is that true?


----------



## JeffDelucia (Feb 17, 2010)

That was a grammatical nightmare...


----------



## Feryll (Feb 17, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> I heard that blindfold are the most hard way of cubing and need to memorize many steps, is that true?



Assuming I deciphered you properly, I would have to say that it's true. But then again, aren't there only two real challenges to solving it? Blind and not blind. Solving it one handed is no harder than solving it two-handed (Not talking about speed). Learning to simply solve it blindfolded isn't as hard as you'd think. But it would probably be better to consult someone else when it comes to solving it very quickly blindfolded.


----------



## milkolate (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm having problem with the T2 algo of the Pochmann method. The seems very "unnatural" to me. Is there a video of it anywhere so I can study the triggers and the grips for that move? Thanks!


----------



## riffz (Feb 25, 2010)

milkolate said:


> I'm having problem with the T2 algo of the Pochmann method. The seems very "unnatural" to me. Is there a video of it anywhere so I can study the triggers and the grips for that move? Thanks!



What is T2?


----------



## milkolate (Feb 25, 2010)

riffz said:


> milkolate said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having problem with the T2 algo of the Pochmann method. The seems very "unnatural" to me. Is there a video of it anywhere so I can study the triggers and the grips for that move? Thanks!
> ...



T2 = x' R2 U' R' U x R' F' U' F R U R' U' [via http://solvethecube.110mb.com/blindfold.html]


----------



## Micael (Feb 25, 2010)

The first and last 4 moves are easy and fast. The other 4 moves should be the problem you are talking about.

-------------
x'
grip so that left thumb is on F and right thumb on D (obviously other fingers on opposite face from the thumb)

R2 U' R' U
nothing hard in it
-------------
x
Re-grip the cube so that both thumbs are on the F face (the new F face after the x rotation).

You should be able to do all the 8 remaining moves without re-grip by doing the F' with the right thumb.
------------

So, otherwise than the first x', there is only one re-grip to do. That is, during the x rotation.


----------



## PeterV (Feb 25, 2010)

Sandbest said:


> I just do L' d L' T1 instead of T2, because in my opinion T2 isn't really necessary (although J perms are).



I agree, T2 really isn't necessary, but it does eliminate the setup move. To each his own


----------



## riffz (Feb 25, 2010)

milkolate said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > milkolate said:
> ...



I wouldn't bother learning that. Just learn the J perms and use L' d L' to setup the LU piece and use the T1.

The reason I don't suggest learning too many algs specific to this beginner's method is that its not worth it. If you start taking it seriously and want to get faster you'll be changing your method for solving edges anyway.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Feb 27, 2010)

Use M2.


----------

